# 2" drop spindles



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I will be putting disc brakes on my '65 GTO and want to use the 2" drop spindle kit. Has anyone used these spindles and if so,any problems?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Make sure you buy the "best" quality you can afford/find.....I have been hearing stories about spindles breaking. I have managed to break just about every part you can think of in 37 years of driving, but never broke a spindle! Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with Eric on that one. I installed a pair of F-body spindles on a '65 GTO about 15 years ago after I read about the swap in a car mag....was supposed to change the steering geometry and lower the car, and give it disc brakes at the same time. It did all that, but I could not align the front end afterward due to castor issues....not enough adjustability left. Ended up taking them back off and installing Cutlass spindles..........


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I am thinking that my 65 GTO will need to be upgraded to disc brakes. Car is destined for more prolonged high speed freeway driving. Interesting comment on spindles. I always thought that all spindles were created equal. How do you know if you are looking at good quality units? Last thing I want is to have a spindle break at high speed.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I am looking real hard at the Summit kit # SUM BK1204 that has almost all of the necessary hardware. I can't imagine that Summit would sell something that was low quality in the disc brake department. This kit is with the 2" drop spindle.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Check "THE RIGHT STUFF" they advertise here and have quality brake parts....Eric


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I am rethinking the 2" drop spindles. I read a post somewhere that V8 front springs from a 1967 Camaro will lower the front end just the right amount. Any comments?


----------



## scoob (Jul 18, 2011)

I used 1" drop springs on mine with 205 60 15 bfg's and trust me the front sits plenty low for around town driving I would be scared to lower it any more the speed bumps are bad enough already


----------



## scoob (Jul 18, 2011)

first photo is with 255-60-15 in rear and 1.5 in spacer and 205-60-15 on the front with 1" drop springs / the second is 255-60-15 on rear no spacer and rubbed on the bumps in the road the fronts were 225-60-15 with 1" lower springs and they rubbed on everything


----------

